# im in love- lotion- ready to use



## honor435 (Jun 4, 2010)

ok, wsp has a awesome lotion base, called silk and satin, it is thick and non greasy, people love it. I just add fo and put it in a cute container(ng has some hard plastic ones with a floral lid).
ng has a gm base that you add water to, yuck, i wasted my money there!


----------



## carebear (Jun 5, 2010)

i'd recently read about their bases a lot and considered trying, but their pricing is absurd so I won't get going there.  already I'm dropping the few FOs I get there.

sounds nice, though.


----------



## Deda (Jun 5, 2010)

be very careful heating the lotion.  

I don't normally use bases, but I ordered a gallon to make some lotions to add to the bridal party gifts.  

Instructions say to heat the lotion to add the FO/EO.  I did it in batches and found that if it got too hot when it cooled it left little waxy grains, similar to grainy shea or stearic spots.

I agree, not thrilled with the new pricing, but there are a few FO's that I can't live without.  I find some of their packaging to be very well priced, along with the gallons of Avocado Oil.  Considering shipping, it's even better priced than SC/CF.


----------



## honor435 (Jun 5, 2010)

I know 35 is a lot for a gallon, but isnt that about the same as aquatech?


----------



## carebear (Jun 5, 2010)

yes, the price of the lotion is the same, cept I buy several gallons at once so I save (WSP doesn't do that)

it's the whole WSP markup thing I object to.  hidden in their "shipping included" are price increases up to 50% on some items (25% for the packaging I got, 50% on soap bases, I hear) even with shipping taken into account.  and so on and so on.


----------



## carebear (Jun 5, 2010)

(and the aquatech doesn't require heating)


----------



## honor435 (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah im kinda mad about wsp's crap too.
 oh, the base lotion from wsp, you dont have to warm,  it is ready to use, just add fo. 
that was the ng gm base that you had to add water to, yuck, it was sticky and had a smell, no matter how much fo you added.


----------



## carebear (Jun 5, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## agriffin (Jun 8, 2010)

I am so ticked about their new pricing/shipping scheme they started.  I've been trying not to Bi$t&h so much lately so I've been keeping my keyboard quiet.  But ohhhhhhhhhhhhh it ticks me off.

Blah.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2010)

What's aquatech?

I like wsp's head to toe lotion and the gm lotion. I've never been able to make a lotion from scratch that's as nice as these products.


----------



## carebear (Jun 8, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> What's aquatech?


http://www.aquatech-skincare.com/

somewhere is a thread on the hemp lotion.  it's lovely stuff. it seems a bit thin at first but it absorbs beautifully and folks demand more so I know it's all good.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about it. I like the ingredients they show in the products.


----------



## Deda (Jun 10, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> yeah im kinda mad about wsp's crap too.
> oh, the base lotion from wsp, you dont have to warm,  it is ready to use, just add fo.
> that was the ng gm base that you had to add water to, yuck, it was sticky and had a smell, no matter how much fo you added.



You must be using a different lotion base than the silk and satin.  The directions specifically say to heat the lotion before adding fragrance.

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Produc ... ilk+Lotion


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2010)

Just a couple of questions about this lotion:

What happens if you don't heat the lotion to add fragrance?


In the reviews some people are saying they dilute with water, wouldn't this ruin the preservative, or would you need to add extra preservative? One person on the review says they dilute up to 50%.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jun 13, 2010)

I use the GMH lotion from WSP.  I can't live without it and would have some angry coworkers if I got rid of it.  LOL
I also can't live without the Hemp lotion from aquatech... ohhh it's just lovely!  I personally don't like the GMH.  It leaves my skin too powdery feeling dry all over again.  But the hemp doesn't.  And it's thin (but not too thin) to make for a FAB face lotion.
I also tried the NG lotion base.. yuk yuk yuk!!!  It left a really sticky feel on my hands, didn't like it at all.


----------



## dubnica (Jul 26, 2010)

*WSP base*

But WSP GM base has paraben in it...isn't that yuck?


----------



## carebear (Jul 26, 2010)

nope


----------



## dubnica (Jul 26, 2010)

*PARABENS*

Parabens can mimic the hormone estrogen, which is known to play a role in the development of breast cancers.

http://www.thegoodhuman.com/2007/06/21/ ... void-them/


----------



## carebear (Jul 26, 2010)

no solid link between parabens and cancer has been shown.  

the risk posed by a poorly preserved lotion is real, the other - theoretical.

but the choice of preservatives, as other ingredients, is entirely up to the maker.  just be sure you select one that is effective for your system.


----------



## dubnica (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it better to buy lotion base or make the lotion by yourself?  Is it difficult to make lotion?  I am new at this so I have no idea, but I bought lotion base and it is quite expensive, but convenient.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't make my own just for the convenience of the pre made base.  Before you can sell your premade lotion, you have to have it challenge tested.  I prefer to use the premade ones that have already been through all that.  
Just like in the type of preservative used, the choice for premade vs. homemade is all in the maker!

Laura


----------

